# Old Iron



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't get the car with the four blowers. Why have four super-chargers on one engine? Is he using one for every two cylinders? Did you hear it run? That is truly amazing. I can't imagine how he keeps it from coming up when he accelerates. I can't even comprehend how he links them together. 

I was knew a drag racer by the name of Tommy Ivo from Lakewood, California back when I raced professionally. He built cars with four engines and they were linked mechanically by attaching the crankshafts. The guy was an engineering genius, along with Mickey Thompson. I wished you could have seen that car run. Here, I found this on YouTube.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2015)

My pick. The first one. Ford Fairland or could be a Ford Crown Vic.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldman, I believe there are TWO engines in that car; side by side; two blowers each.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2015)

Ken, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Oldman, I believe there are TWO engines in that car; side by side; two blowers each.



Yes, that is what I thought also because it looked awfully wide. I still don't get the idea of the additional superchargers. He must have it fitted to have one for each half of the block. I don't know how he has it fitted to work the wheels. Do you think he has two drive shafts? One engine to drive the one side and the other engine would drive the other side. The next issue would be to make sure that the engines are tuned to be turning at the same rpm's, so that the one side is not turning faster/slower than the other side. I know that it is all in the engineering, but dynamics place a huge part in this. Something that only guys like Ivo, Garlits and this guy would understand. If the engines were seated back to back, I could grasp the theory, but side by side is beyond my engineering expertise, unless like I said, he is using two drive shafts, which means two rear ends with two identical R&P's. I would love to see this car up close and also maybe take it on the track.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> Yes, that is what I thought also because it looked awfully wide. I still don't get the idea of the additional superchargers. He must have it fitted to have one for each half of the block. I don't know how he has it fitted to work the wheels. Do you think he has two drive shafts? One engine to drive the one side and the other engine would drive the other side. The next issue would be to make sure that the engines are tuned to be turning at the same rpm's, so that the one side is not turning faster/slower than the other side. I know that it is all in the engineering, but dynamics place a huge part in this. Something that only guys like Ivo, Garlits and this guy would understand. If the engines were seated back to back, I could grasp the theory, but side by side is beyond my engineering expertise, unless like I said, he is using two drive shafts, which means two rear ends with two identical R&P's. I would love to see this car up close and also maybe take it on the track.



This roadster, with dual Hemi's and 4 671's, was shown on the History Channel show "Counting Cars" a few months ago.  The host, Danny Cocker, spent some time with the owner, and they took it for a spin.  It appears to run great, and the power is awesome.  The biggest problem I would have with such a vehicle is trying to see through all those blowers sitting right in the line of vision...almost impossible to see what is ahead.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2015)

The 671 blower is a standard one size fits all supercharger. It is very reliable and has great response. As for driving, I see what you mean by not being able to see. Perhaps he uses a front mounted camera or possibly mirrors, like some do in parades. Danny Koker has a great talent with building cars. He has built one of a kind customs for people the world over. I question some of the things that he does on his TV show, but I also realize that it is a reality show, so he does whatever he needs to do to get by for the moment.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been watching that Counting Cars show, pretty much since it began, and some of the stuff they do is pretty impressive....at least on TV.  We're thinking about making a Las Vegas trip sometime this Fall, and if we do, I may just visit his shop to see some of his cars...that, and a stop by the Pawn Stars pawn shop.  I like both of those shows...in spite of that goofy Chumlee on Pawn Stars.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2015)

Chumlee doesn't do a thing for that show, Don M. I would have fired him a long time ago.
Counting cars is one of my favorites and Gas Monkey garage is pretty good too. Wonder if any our Texas folks have been to Monkey garage?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

My "old iron".  I find my self just catching my breath when I enter the garage.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Chumlee doesn't do a thing for that show, Don M. I would have fired him a long time ago.
> Counting cars is one of my favorites and Gas Monkey garage is pretty good too. Wonder if any our Texas folks have been to Monkey garage?



Chumlee HAS to be an Act...no one can possibly act that stupid in real life....besides, he is reported to have a net worth of 5 million...so he is just playing a role.  

I also like to watch the Barrett-Jackson auto auctions when they appear on TV.  Had I known what some of those late '50's cars would be worth today, and had the money to do so, I would have bought a dozen and put them in a climate controlled warehouse.  Every time I see a '57 T-Bird 3 window coupe up for sale, I begin to drool.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2015)

It has been said that when tourists visit the Pawn Stars Shop that the first question they ask is "where is Chumlee?" Everyone wants a photo with him!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2015)

The coolest of all is a custom 49 or 50 Merc in my never humble estimation...


----------



## oldman (Mar 25, 2015)

In Pawn Stars, I have heard that they are lined up around the store to get in and there is a charge for things, other than merchandise. Most of that is staged. Who takes a Rembrandt to a pawn shop to sell when you can take it to a big time auction house and get real value for the art? Same with old guns and old cars. That show is so unbelievable that it truly is unbelievable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2015)

oldman said:


> In Pawn Stars, I have heard that they are lined up around the store to get in and there is a charge for things, other than merchandise. Most of that is staged. Who takes a Rembrandt to a pawn shop to sell when you can take it to a big time auction house and get real value for the art? Same with old guns and old cars. That show is so unbelievable that it truly is unbelievable.



I heard that some do not take them to auctions or Ebay because of the charges/commissions charged for selling them.

Yes I believe it is staged, but I like to see the old stuff..Also American Pickers, they travel miles in their van and buy little things that would hardly cover the gas for the trip!! But still entertaining!!


----------



## oldman (Mar 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I heard that some do not take them to auctions or Ebay because of the charges/commissions charged for selling them.
> 
> Yes I believe it is staged, but I like to see the old stuff..Also American Pickers, they travel miles in their van and buy little things that would hardly cover the gas for the trip!! But still entertaining!!



Being compensated for their "entertainment" helps to defray the costs, as well as pad their pockets. This show is also staged. To find some of the car and cycle parts that they just happen to stumble into is a fairy tale. They found a headlight from a 1929 Model A Roadster last year and gave the guy $55.00. for it Look up the price of one of those babies. I am talking about the original headlamp, not a reproduction. 

As for the costs of taking an old painting to an auction, I have watched prices of paintings and statues and without a doubt, the auction would be the place to go. But, if the person needs the cash now, then pawn shop works.


----------



## oldman (Mar 25, 2015)

Figure this one out:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 26, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2015)

The top one, a 56 Olds, is real sweet. I had one but it sure didn't look this nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 28, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

.

.

.

.
.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

On that last pic, the Buick spitting flames, wasn't that done by running a wire from the coil to a spark plug on the tailpipe? I recall a kid from my hometown that his car did this.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

Pappy said:


> On that last pic, the Buick spitting flames, wasn't that done by running a wire from the coil to a spark plug on the tailpipe? I recall a kid from my hometown that his car did this.



Yes, I believe that is how it was done..


----------

